# 55 gallon



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

Im not really sure if i put this here or not but anyway around july 4th i will be setting up my first saltwater tank i know pretty much all the basics from another forum the only thing i need to know can anyone show me some lighting that will be able to keep alot of coral and alive and maybe an anemonie also wat i need to know are wat type of fish i can keep my idea right now is 2 black clownfish, 2 clown gobys and a type of shrimp but wat are some other fish i can keep

here is the skimmer http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&pc=1&N=0&Nty=1


will this light work on a 55 its quite a bit shorter but will it work http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=ES53103


i am also goin to get 2 powerheads and a type of filter dont know which one to get good filtration going

also anybody got a favorite kind of substrate

much help is appreciated


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

i ment yellow watchmen gobys


----------



## Betta5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Haha my birthday is on the 4th july its like 3 days away. Wll this is an old post but i will still reply. I have herd great things about the coral life skimmer so that should be ok (we dont get them in england) As for the light for anemones and lots of corals your best bet would be getting metal haliades, you can buy the fixture and bulb on ebay for very cheap it worked out about Â£30 per lamp each covering about 2 foot.


----------

